# How do you tell a mystery snail from a apple snail?



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have heard that apple snails eat live plants, even if they aren't decaying. 
And I've heard the mysteries don't like fresh live plants, but will some times eat decaying ones. 
Also I've heard that mysteries are smaller then apples. If so, how big do mysteries get and how big do apples get? I've heard that apples can get as big as an apple, is that true?

The reason I'm asking is because one of my big yellow snails ( Marco ) is notorious for eating live healthy plants. He was sold to me as a mystery ( pet smart) and I know they aren't always right. He is bigger then my other one ( same color)


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Mystery snails are an apple snails, but not all apple snails are mystery snails. If you bought it from PetSmart it would be a mystery snail. What are you feeding him? If it's anacharis, then that's no surprise they love anacharis. If you aren't feeding him anything or are feeding the algae eater tabs (like they probably recommended) then he'll likely to snack on your plants. I found the most success feeding mine anacharis, lettuce and cucumber. Those will keep him a happy healthy snail.

ETA: My biggest mystery snail was a little bigger than a golf ball. To be honest, I don't know how big other types of apply snails get, but I wouldn't image one would get to be apple sized in captivity.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, They seem to like Betta food A LOT.

But they like to eat my horn wort. Right now I don't have any anacharis 
I'm trying to find a good light for the tank. My snails tanks are in some soft sunlight, so their plants Grow like crazy


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Mystery snails, most times, are Apple snails. If you bought a Mystery snail from PetSmart, you have an Apple snail on your hands. I have four right now, and they don't eat any of my live plants. Only decaying ones. They mainly go for the algae pellets, and their filters. I've seen them get REALLY big in the right conditions, bigger than a golf ball.


----------

